# المساعدة من اصحاب الخبرة



## rucker (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انا طالب دكتوراه في هندسة الطاقات لدي بحثين اسالكم المساعدة لي وهي
solar air collector
2nd
solar house design

متمنيا الرد باسرع وقت


----------



## بيبرس العراق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*solar air collector
2nd*
جامع الهواء بالطاقة الشمسية
معظم أنظمة التدفئة تتكون من مرحلتين -- واحد الذي يولد حرارة ، والثانية التي توفر لنا ذلك (أي : فرن تحرق النفط لتوليد الحرارة ومروحة أو مضخة تعميم بتوزيع أن الحرارة حيث الحاجة اليها.)

السخانات الشمسية الجوية.
الصورة عن طريق solarwall.com.





مع أنظمة التدفئة الشمسية الشمس يولد حرارة -- مجانا!

وسخن تسخين الهواء من المنظومة الشمسية.
© صورة من greentown.ca.




لرؤية الرسوم المتحركة حول كيفية طاقة الشمسية والتكنولوجيا الجدار يوفر الهواء النقي والحرارة مجاني ، أنقر هنا.

نظم الطاقة الشمسية للتدفئة الهواء استخدام الأشعة الشمسية لتسخين غرفة خاصة ، وذلك باستخدام الألواح الشمسية.
هناك طرق عديدة لاستخدام السخانات الشمسية من الهواء ، ويمكن للمرء أيضا بناء المنزل مع مساعدة من المصادر على شبكة الانترنت.

مسخن الهواء بالطاقة الشمسية
© صورة من daviddarling.info.

راجع شريط الفيديو أدناه على منزل من صنع سخانات الهواء الشمسية.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=173owKST-w4&feature=player_embedded
هذا هو نوع من نظام الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية ، حيث يتم تسخين الهواء في جامع من أشعة الشمس وتحويلها مباشرة إلى الفضاء الداخلي أو وسيط التخزين ، مثل علبة من الصخور. تستخدم الألواح الشمسية لتشغيل مثل هذه النظم.

الألواح الشمسية حرارة الجو التي يتم نقلها بعد ذلك إلى غرفة خاصة. المكونات الأساسية لهذا النظام تشمل الألواح الشمسية ، وتجميع الطاقة الشمسية ، ونظام قنوات والناشرون. ويمكن أن تعمل مع الهواء الساخن أو بدون مروحة. دون المروحة توزيع الهواء من خلال عمل نظام التهوية الطبيعية.

في الزراعة والمنتجات الغذائية في بعض الأحيان يحتاج إلى أن يوضع في الأماكن الدافئة ، ولا سيما خلال موسم الرياح الموسمية. الطاقة الشمسية للتدفئة الهواء يعمل بشكل جيد هنا. يمكنك زيادة درجة حرارة الغرفة بحيث يتم تسخين بشكل صحيح. وبهذه الطريقة قد تكون آمنة ومنتجات لن يكون مدلل بسبب الرطوبة.

الطاقة الشمسية للتدفئة الهواء يعمل بنفس الطريقة كما في مصنع المياه الساخنة الشمسية.
يتم وضع سخان خارج الغرفة حتى تتمكن من التقاط ضوء الشمس. وهي تتألف عادة من الألواح الشمسية ، ولكن الناس استخدام مجموعة متنوعة من تجميع الطاقة الشمسية. بعض علب المشروبات استخدام الألمنيوم وطلاء أسود. ثم توضع هذه في إطار مناسب. وينبغي أن تكون متصلا لوحات أو ثقوب في العلب بحيث ينتقل الهواء من خلالها. كما يتحرك الهواء البارد عبر الغرفة خارج عن طريق العلب ، فإنه يسخن. وهكذا ، الهواء الساخن يدخل الغرفة الوجهة ، مما تسبب في درجة الحرارة في الارتفاع. وبهذه الطريقة سخان الهواء الشمسية هي طريقة اقتصادية للغاية للحرارة الغرفة. بدلا من استخدام أجهزة التدفئة التي هي مكلفة وتتطلب الكثير من الكهرباء ، وهذا الأسلوب من التحكم في درجة الحرارة السلبي هو بالتأكيد حلا فعالا.


----------



## بيبرس العراق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*solar house design*

* :77:*





كثير من الناس مثل أن تكون قادرة على السلطة التقليدية الرئيسية جميع الكهربائية مع وحدات مجموعة solarsolar. ومن المحزن أن يذهب كل الكهربائية ستكون التكلفة باهظة ، ومع ذلك فمن الممكن لتحقيق وفورات كبيرة في استهلاك الكهرباء الحالية من خلال تركيب ألواح الكهروضوئية. 

يمكن اليوم وحدات الطاقة الشمسية تحويل ما يقرب من 18 ٪ -- 20 ٪ من الطاقة الشمسية الى كهرباء التي يتلقونها في ظل ظروف مثالية. وهذا يعني أن أكثر من قدم مربع مجموعة الشمسية لديك ، ومزيد من السلطة سوف تولد. ومع ذلك ، فإن درجات الحرارة في الهواء الطلق ، والغطاء السحابي ، ارتفاع الموقع ، والظلال من الأشياء القريبة لحد من هذا الناتج الطاقة الكهربائية بشكل كبير. 

solarukIf تخطيط مشروع في خطوط العرض الجنوبية المشمسة ، هل يمكن أن نتوقع أداء أفضل من تلك الموجودة في خطوط العرض الشمالية غائم. وبينما تساعد هذه الورقة شرح بعض التحديات المعقدة ، لا تتردد في دعوة TAEC الذين سوف نكون سعداء لمناقشة الاحتياجات الخاصة بك في المزيد من التفاصيل. 

الأساسية التحجيم الصفيف باستخدام ذروة الانتاج متوسط - 10 واط لكل قدم مربع ، وسوف يستغرق 100 قدم مربع من مجموعة الشمسية / لوحات لكل كيلوواط (كيلوواط) من انتاج الطاقة الشمسية المطلوبة. سوف تحتاج إلى ترك بعض المسافة بين وحدات للسماح للتوسع ، وبين الصفوف للوصول الأسلاك (يرجى الرجوع إلى إرشادات التثبيت الشركة المصنعة.) 

أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية السكنية حجم وعادة ما يكون 24 أو 48 فولت بطارية البنك ، ما لم تكن شبكة النظم تعادل بدون بطاريات. 

ومن الناحية المثالية ، يجب عليك استخدام حساب الوحدة التي هي في المضاعفات من اثنين ، لأن معظم وحدات لديها الجهد الاسمي من 12 أو 24 فولت. على سبيل المثال ، إذا كنت تنوي تثبيت مجموعة الشمسية في نطاق كيلوواط حجم 2 ، يجب تثبيت 24 وحدات في كل واط - 80 (1920 واط المجموع) ، ولكن يجب عدم استخدام 25 وحدات فقط لتجعل من المباراة هدفا الناتج الاسمي. بالتناوب ، والنظر في تركيب 20 وحدة في 100W لتتناسب مع الناتج الاسمي. وهذا النهج تمكين المساواة في توزيع التيار الكهربائي الحالية وبين مكونات النظام الأخرى ، مثل الصمامات الدائرة مجموعة وحدات تحكم تهمة ، ويمتد الكابل الخ. 

يمكن تركيبه لوحة شمسية في أي من الاتجاهين ، ولكن مكان الكابل مربع منفذ على الجزء الخلفي من وحدة نمطية يمكن أن تؤثر على طول الكابل بين تشغيل وحدات. 

عند اختيار موقع لتصاعد الصفيف الخاص بك ، أن نضع في اعتبارنا أن يكون هناك أي تظليل أي جزء من الصفيف بين 09:00 والساعة 3:00. يمكن الظل حتى ضيقة من شجرة قريبة تغطي جزئيا فقط وحدة واحدة ربما للتقليل من الناتج الإجمالي مجموعة بنسبة تصل إلى النصف! 

وسيتم تحقيق أعلى إجمالي الإنتاج السنوي إذا كان الصفيف على سطح الجنوبية التي تواجه ، مع سقف منحدر مساوية أو أكبر من العرض لموقعك. ومع ذلك ، فمن الممكن لجبل الالواح الشمسية في كل الاتجاهات تقريبا بسبب من الشرق إلى الغرب بسبب ومع جميع الزوايا سقف متزايدة من العمودي إلى شقة ، لاستيعاب ظروف غير عادية الموقع المحلي أو متطلبات التصميم ؛ لذلك لا يستبعد ذلك إذا المكان المفضل لديك هو أقل من الكمال. يتوقع أداء النظام والقيمة. 

نعم ، الشمس تشرق كل يوم (نأمل) ، ولكن في زوايا الدنيا أحد قبل 9:00 صباحا وبعد 15:00 ، مجموعة نموذجية الشمسية سيكون لها انتاج الطاقة أقل من ذلك بكثير. خلال أشهر الشتاء أقصر هذا "يوم الطاقة الشمسية" هو أقصر من ذلك. 

إذا كنت تبحث عن 'التقريبي' ساعة الشمس في يوم القيمة ، استخدم 4 ساعات لأشهر الشتاء ، و 6 ساعات لمدة شهور الصيف. مرة أخرى ، قد تلك المواقع في مناطق خطوط العرض أكثر الجنوبية تتجاوز هذه المعدلات ، بينما في المناطق القطبية الشمالية قد يكون أقل من ذروة الشمس ساعات يوميا ، وخصوصا خلال أشهر الشتاء. 

من المثال السابق لمجموعة 1920 واط ، فإننا نتوقع نتائج 7،68 كيلوواط ساعة يوميا في فصل الشتاء (4 الموارد البشرية العاشر 1920 واط) و 11،5 كيلو واط ساعة في اليوم الواحد في فصل الصيف (6 الموارد البشرية العاشر 1920 واط). وقال إن متوسط بين هذين على أساس سنوي تكون في منطقة 9kWh في اليوم الواحد ، أو ما يقرب من 3300 كيلوواط ساعة سنويا. 

ذلك لتحديد المساهمة العامة لنظام الطاقة الشمسية الكهروضوئية من هذا الحجم الذي سيكون في حاجة الى معرفة ما لديك وحدة كيلووات / ساعة إجمالي الاستهلاك السنوي هو. 

مستويات الاستخدام النموذجي للمنزل أسرة متوسطة تشير حاليا على استهلاك الكهرباء السنوي الرقم ما يقرب من 5000 كيلوواط ساعة سنويا. ولذلك مساهمة من 3300 كيلوواط ساعة من الطاقة الشمسية الكهروضوئية مجموعة مثل هذا يعادل حوالي 65 ٪ من الكهرباء المستخدمة ، وبعد ذلك وفرا كبيرا في تكاليف الطاقة. 

الأرقام تشير إلى وجود تجاري متوسط استخدام 70000 كيلوواط ساعة سنويا. ولذلك يمكن لنظام 20kw من حيث المبدأ تحقيق وفورات تصل إلى 50 ٪ من الكهرباء المستخدمة. 

إذن لماذا لا تنظر في تخفيض تكاليف الكهرباء في حين خفض انبعاثات الكربون الخاص بك مع نظام مجموعة من الكهروضوئية ™

طرق ذكية لجعل الألواح الشمسية تعمل ورخيصه

نوع من السيليكون المستخدمة في الألواح الشمسية غير مكلفة ، وطالما يتم تقييد العرض ، وسعر الكهرباء التي تنتجها الألواح الشمسية لن تكون رخيصة كما يمكن أن يكون. هذا ثمن مرتفع للسيليكون له فوائد ، بل هو حافز لمزيد من الشركات لبدء انتاج الاشياء ، ولكن في هذه الصناعة ، ترى أن النمو السريع جدا ، ومن الصعب اللحاق بركب الطلب.

في غضون ذلك ، والبعض الآخر يعمل على سبل لتقليل كمية من السيليكون المطلوبة في الألواح الشمسية. Solaria هو واحد من هؤلاء. الخلايا الشمسية تلك تنتج نحو 90 ٪ من الطاقة الشمسية لوحة التقليدية ، في حين أن نصف به كما السيليكون من ذلك بكثير.

كيف يفعلون ذلك؟ انها ليست تماما كما هناك لوحات الطاقة الشمسية شعر والعثة العينين ، لكنها ذكية : "عادة ، في سيليكون في يمتد الألواح الشمسية سطحه ، وجمع ضوء من حيث مساحة أكبر قدر ممكن ولكن Solaria شرائح السليكون إلى شرائح رقيقة و. مساحات لهم حتى أنهم وبصرف النظر فقط لحساب منطقة الفريق نحو نصف. اضح غطاء من البلاستيك مصبوب يجمع ضوء من الفريق بأكمله ومداخل إلى شرائح من السيليكون ". انظر أدناه لاثنين من الصور التي توضح هذا المفهوم





























​


----------



## rucker (23 أكتوبر 2010)

thnxxxx


----------

